# Age of darkness



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Now i havent read this book yet but i will be when i get it so this isnt a review, but after reading the extract for iron within by rob sanders did anyone notice the fact the iron warrior referred to the great crusade as the emperors holy decree...? now the great crusade is about enlighting humantity and destroying the last remains of religion and here we have a crusade/ heresy ere astartes thinking its holy...*sigh* i truly hate rob sanders ever since redemption corps the only book to date i re-sold lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I enjoyed _Redemptation Corps_. 

And now that you mention it, yes I did notice it .


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

lol for me redemption corps was just terrible it took me 3 weeks to finish it lol i normally bang out 2-3 books a week, it just seemed that rob sanders was making mortenson out to be more than human and despite rigourous training at the schola progenium which all storm troopers go though i cant stomach the thought that he would just kill a commissar lol for me he butchered a novel which could have been amazing, now im not saying i could do better but in my opinion he is one of the worst novellists on the black library list atm lol but everyone is entitled to their opinion


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I haven't read _Redemptions Corps_ but I really like _Iron Within_, the story being told and writing style were pretty cool.


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

I havent read it yet so i cant fully judge it but just from the 'holy decree' comment has already got me worried i just hate rob sanders lol


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

Sacred Feth said:


> I haven't read _Redemptions Corps_ but I really like _Iron Within_, the story being told and writing style were pretty cool.


Same, it was actually my favourite story in the book.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I only remember the story as a rather good one, but I think the fault should've lied with the editor if that's a critical detail.





constantin_valdor said:


> Now i havent read this book yet but i will be when i get it so this isnt a review, but after reading the extract for iron within by rob sanders did anyone notice the fact the iron warrior referred to the great crusade as the emperors holy decree...? now the great crusade is about enlighting humantity and destroying the last remains of religion and here we have a crusade/ heresy ere astartes thinking its holy...*sigh* i truly hate rob sanders ever since redemption corps the only book to date i re-sold lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

sonn said:


> Same, it was actually my favourite story in the book.


I'm going to have to agree with you, only that it was joint with _Savage Weapons_ by ADB.


----------

